# Slow Cooker



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm really excited because I just bought a slow cooker yesterday!!  The problem is I can't find any good easy recipes to make in it.  Anyone got any good simple recipes??

Thanks

Kate x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi hun, Sorry I don't have any recipes, You might want to post this in the general area of the Girl & Boy talk as you might get more replies


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

There is a slowcooking thread if you have a search


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

im looking for recipies as well, i make soup in the slowcooker but not much else lol


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157672.msg3322907#msg3322907

here you go


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Have a go at chilli, lasagne, casseroles but best of all chuck in a whole chicken with half a cup of water and leave it all day. Its the best! No messing either. If you want to bung it in the oven to brown the skin before you put it in the slow cooker u can. Meat so tender and moist.
It always says in recipes to cook the veg etc first but I never have and put everything in raw and leave the slow cooker to work its magic!
Enjoy!
PL x


----------

